# Deer hunt in Manti Area



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

This year I am hunting the Manti area or the 12/16B/16C area. I have never hunted the area before and have always been up in the Kamas/Heber area. I haven't made it out to scout yet and am not really sure where to start. Where are some good places to go in that area? Is the area over by Green River and Price even worth looking at? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Where are you located? I'd pick the closest canyon to me and get up high real early and watch. Best way to start.


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

I just moved to Grand Junction, CO so Green River is the closest but I just don't know what the deer population is like there. Hopefully I can get out a few times before the hunt starts and get a better idea.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you are not picky on the size of deer that you are looking for anywhere along the Skyline Drive road will get you a buck. I always liked Ferron Canyon and up to wards Ferron Reservoir and Duck Fork. 

If you want to hunt around Green River be ready for disappointment. There are deer there and there are big deer there but they are few and far between. If you hunt it you need to beat the cover along the river and don't over look the islands in the middle of the river. The San Rafael Desert west of Green River and south of Price is the same, there are deer there but few and far between but some monsters.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Unless you are familiar with the San Rafael or have access to some private fields, don't even bother with that part of the unit. The mountain, on the other hand, is covered with deer. I drove up there tonight, glassed one hillside, and saw 6 small bucks. Like Critter said, if you're not picky you can find a buck just about anywhere up there. I would pick a canyon in the burn or get on top and do some driving. You'll find lots of deer.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Skyline drive. I was up there scouting and found plenty of bucks. 1 that was a giant. But plenty of smaller bucks all over the place. I think out of the 20 deer I seen that night 3 where does. What weapon did you draw?


----------



## dadams41 (Jul 9, 2013)

i drew for the black powder.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

dadams41 said:


> i drew for the black powder.


I would head up onto Skyline Drive. Anywhere along the burn area up Huntington Canyon and to the south. Just get off the road a little and you will find deer and it should be no problem getting one with the smokepole.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Muzzy and rifle you have a better shot at getting a deer near Green River. Archery its almost impossible. If you do want to hunt the area around Green River, hit the Green River cutoff road on HWY 6 that takes you to Castle Dale. Once your in the hills aways get out of your truck and hike hike hike hike and don't forget to hike! Look for tracks and when you find a set follow them tell you find the deer. That's how my family does it and usually on the last days of the hunt they will get one buck. Its usually a giant but usually just one. 
That's how you hunt the San Rafeal desert. Unless you get lucky and find one along the Price or San Rafeal rivers.
Skyline is a great place to go though for any of the hunts. There will be a ton of people on the road but find you a nice canyon and get in early. 
You should have no problem finding a buck.


----------

